# Pricing plastisol transfer printed shirts



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you using the double(2x) the cost pricing?

Or do you have a set markup..(transfer$ + garment$ +45%markup)?

Or you calculate your labor, cost of items and get your pricing?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I charge labor + materials + fixed costs. 

If outsourcing I charge a percentage markup based on customer history (a difficult customer will get a higher markup).


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We charge the highest price possible. Cost only comes into play so we know we won't lose money.


----------

